# Madeira - Tripulantes de veleiro alemão a salvo



## Antonio (15 Nov 2005 às 23:26)

O Primeiro de Janeiro disse:
			
		

> O veleiro alemão “Sonja”, com sete tripulantes a bordo, foi socorrido nos mares da Madeira pela Marinha Portuguesa após ter emitido um pedido de ajuda depois de se ter partido o mastro.
> 
> O Subcentreo de Busca e Salvamento do Funchal anunciou que a informação da situação da embarcação foi recebida pelas 00h30 de ontem, quanto esta navegava a *10 milhas a leste da Ponta de S.Lourenço*.
> 
> ...



Infelizmente a informação do INMG sobre a Madeira está em baixo, pelo que não dá para pesquisar qual o vento que ali se faz sentir...


----------

